# موضوعات بيئية من جهاز شئون البيئة المصريُ



## eng.basem.eeaa (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو من اي مهندس في هذا المنتدي القيم بالمعلومات والي انا استفدت منة علي وجة الخصوص 
لو احتاجتو اي حاجة في مجال البيئة انا تحت امركم 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## AMEER2006 (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو منك اخي الكريم ان تضع مواضيعك التي تخص البيئة ونحن نقوم بقراءتها والرد عليها ويجب ان نزيد من المواضيع البيئية من أجل فتح قسم للهندسة البيئية في المنتدى..أشكر تعاونك وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لك أخي باسم
نحاول حث الأخوة على زيادة مواضيع البيئة من أجل فتح قسم مستقل للبيئة حسب رغبتهم
ولكن ما زالت المواضيع قليلة لا تفي بالغرض
فساهم معنا


----------



## eng.basem.eeaa (14 أبريل 2009)

*السجل البيئي كما جاء بالقانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 والمعدل بالقانون 9 لسنة 2009 بشأن حماية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اليوم يتم عرض سجلات الحالة البيئية لبيان تأثير المنشأة علي البيئية المحيطة للمنشأة 
ومن بنود سجل الحالة البيئية 
1- البيانات الاساسية للمنشأة 
2- معلومات عامة عن المنشأة 
3- المدخلات 
4- القوانين والتشريعات التابع لها المنشأة 
5- العمليات الانتاجية والمرافق
6-الانبعاثات ومعدالتها 
7-خطة الرقابة الذاتية علي الانبعاثات


----------



## eng.basem.eeaa (14 أبريل 2009)

*قانون البيئة المصري رقم 4 لسنة 1994*

قانون البيئة المصري رقم 4 لسنة 1994


----------



## sayed00 (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس باسم

استمر نحن معك ... ممكن مع كل مشاركة ان نفتح نقاش عن الموضوع حتى لا تكون العملية نقل للمعلومات


----------



## eng.basem.eeaa (16 أبريل 2009)

*قوائم المواد الخطرة و دراسة تقيم الاثر البيئي ونظرة علي صناعة البترول*

اليوم هعرض عليكو بعض قوائم المواد الخطرة الصادرة من كل وزارة بمصر مثل وزراة الصناعة والبترول ووزارة الزراعة ووزرارة الداخلية ووزارة الكهرباء وكمان 
جايبلكو النهاردة التامبليت بتاع عمل دراسة تقيم الاثر البيئي 
ونظرة سريعو علي صناعة تكرير البترول
ويارب يعجبكو 
وشكرا للمهندس غسان 
والمهندس اميير 
والمهندس سيد


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (16 أبريل 2009)

فى أنتظار القوائم مهندس بسام


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 أبريل 2009)

*فى أنتظار القوائم مهندس بسام
وشكرا مقدما
*


----------



## mohamed lashin (18 أبريل 2009)

*القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 والمعدل بالقانون 9 لسنة 2009 بشأن حماية البيئة
هل يمكن لمن يملك نسخة من القانون 9 /2009 أن يرفعه لنا لأنى بحثت عنه ولم أجده
حتى فى موقع الحكومة المصرية الإلكترونية الفضائية النووية لم أجده
وقد سمعت بأن القانون الجديد صدر ولكن الكنترول معتم عليه لسة
*


----------



## eng.basem.eeaa (22 أبريل 2009)

صباح الفل يا مهندسينا 
بالنسبة للمهندس محمد لاشين يا بشمهندسي القانون موجود معايا بس هو لسة مطابعشي اساسا يعني لسة في مرحلة الطباعة صدقني اول ما هينزل هكون بعتلك السوفت كوبي بتاعك 
وبتأسف اني مبعتش قوائم المواد الخطرة لحد دلوقي بس السرفر عاندي كان وحش جدا


----------



## mohamed lashin (22 أبريل 2009)

eng.basem.eeaa قال:


> صباح الفل يا مهندسينا
> بالنسبة للمهندس محمد لاشين يا بشمهندسي القانون موجود معايا بس هو لسة مطابعشي اساسا يعني لسة في مرحلة الطباعة صدقني اول ما هينزل هكون بعتلك السوفت كوبي بتاعك
> وبتأسف اني مبعتش قوائم المواد الخطرة لحد دلوقي بس السرفر عاندي كان وحش جدا


فى إنتظارك يا باشا
وأرجو ألا تنسى


----------



## mohamed lashin (22 أبريل 2009)

eng.basem.eeaa قال:


> اليوم هعرض عليكو بعض قوائم المواد الخطرة الصادرة من كل وزارة بمصر مثل وزراة الصناعة والبترول ووزارة الزراعة ووزرارة الداخلية ووزارة الكهرباء وكمان
> جايبلكو النهاردة التامبليت بتاع عمل دراسة تقيم الاثر البيئي
> ونظرة سريعو علي صناعة تكرير البترول
> ويارب يعجبكو
> ...


فين يا باشمهندس الملفات دى؟؟
أرجو الإهتمام


----------



## medhat56 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عيكم 
*القانون 9 لسنة 2009 بشأن حماية البيئة
عندى نسخة من القانون 9 /2009 *pdf
سوف احاول رفعها للسادة المشاركين


----------



## mohamed lashin (24 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا باشمهندس مدحت
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.basem.eeaa (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس مدحت 
دي المواد التي تم تعديلها فقط من 4 لسنة 1994 وبقت 9لسنة 2009


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (2 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مناقشات مثمرة


----------



## the_chemist (20 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة ليا طلب لو حد عنده القائمة الخاصة بالمواد الخطرة فى القانون المصرى ياريت يرفعها على المنتدى


----------



## مهاب يوسف (5 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

أنا مهندس مهاب مدير البيئة في شركة عز الدخيلة أشكر لك مجهودك


----------



## جمال الجرارى (17 أغسطس 2010)

السادة الافاضل ليس هناك قانون للبيئة برقم 9 لسنة 2009 ولكن تم تعديل بعض المواد فى قانون 4 لسنة 1994 ويمكن الاطلاع على التعديلات فى المواد بموقع جهاز شئون البيئة المصرى.


----------



## the_chemist (18 أغسطس 2010)

فين القائمة يا باشمهندسين ؟


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
مشكورين جميعا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اللة يبارك فيك يا م/ بسام


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (18 يناير 2011)

تسلم على المجهود


----------



## محمودالحسيني (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (22 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وليد محمد طلعت (24 فبراير 2011)

*ارجو المساعدة*



eng.basem.eeaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ارجو من اي مهندس في هذا المنتدي القيم بالمعلومات والي انا استفدت منة علي وجة الخصوص
> لو احتاجتو اي حاجة في مجال البيئة انا تحت امركم
> والسلام عليكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحت اذا ممكن ان تساعدني في ايجاد ما يتعلق بمتطلبات وقوانين البيئة المصرية فيما يتعلق بتلوث البيئة المائية و الهوائية نتيجة سير القوارب في البحر الاحمر

بمعني اخر: ما هي الالتزامات التي يجب مراعتها عند تصميم هذه القوارب لكي تتوافق مع متطلبات قانون البيئة المصري؟​


----------



## ecc1010 (12 مارس 2011)

*جززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*​


----------

